# How to create a slighty sunburnt beach look ??



## Hortensia (Aug 16, 2008)

hello everybody,

I'm curious to know how to fake that gorgeous look that one has after a long day on the beach. 
You know, this slightly sunburnt look after lying the whole day in the sun and becoming tanned afterwards. 

Which blushes (only MAC, please !!) would you "beach experts" recommend ?

I need a really gorgeous powder blush as well as a creme blush !!

At the moment I've only got "Posey" and the bronzer in "Golden", but I'm not quite sure if it is possible to create this look with these two.

What about colours like "sunbasque", "sprigsheen" or "style", and as for the cremes "uncommon", "lilicent", "blossoming" ?

Wold these ones go with this look or are there better ones ?

Thank you so much.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

i have MAC blush in sunbasque and it's like a gorgeous bronzy colour


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 16, 2008)

For a slighty sunburnt look, I'd mix a blush with red pigment on top of a matte bronzer. I'd go with Frankly Scarlet mixed in with the bronzer of your choice.

Bronzer alone won't make you look sunburnt or sunkissed.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 16, 2008)

I have Springsheen blush, and I wouldn't go for that to create a sunburnt look.

I would definitely get some bronzer and I think Sunbasque would look good on your cheekbones. I also think a cream blush would look good, something with red tones. The previous poster mentioned Frankly Scarlet powder blush and I think that's an excellent suggestion to help achieve the look you're going for!


----------



## msashlay (Aug 16, 2008)

Cheery blushcreme (reddish color) makes me look naturally flushed, like I've been out in the sun all day.


----------



## mena22787 (Aug 17, 2008)

sunbasque to give you the 'sunburnt/sunkissed' look and a bronzer to give you the tan look


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 17, 2008)

Like the others have mentioned, I think it's essential to use a red blush (or some type of red product) to help achieve the sunburnt look. I'm actually thinking about picking up NARS Turkish Red for this.


----------



## iluvmac (Aug 17, 2008)

I suggest Mac's Peachtwist.


----------



## Hortensia (Aug 17, 2008)

Your recs. are great ! Thank you so much !!

I think I'll purchase "sunbasque" first and try to get the "cheery" blushcreme. Sometimes, some colours are sold out in Germany, but still available in other countries, so I don't know, if I'm lucky to get them ...

Although the other colours are so terrific, I wonder if I'll get them, too ? 
Do I need more than one powder and one cremeblush to create this look ?

If you would rank the colours recommended above, what do you think are the most purchased  colours at all to create this look ??


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 17, 2008)

If they're out of sunbasque trace gold will work if you have a lighter skin tone.


----------



## Hortensia (Aug 17, 2008)

Thank you, simply elegant. 

I've found out that sunbasque and cheery are  still available !! 

Hurra !!

Although sunbasque is really gorgeous and I'll order it definately, I'd like to know, if there are also blsuhes without shimmer / glitter to create the sunburnt look , for me it seems that sunbasque is quite shimmering, am I right ?

Actually, I prefer blushes that are rather matte ... you know.

 For me those blushes are more natural .


----------



## mena22787 (Aug 17, 2008)

gingerly is extremely similar to sunbasque and is a matte blush


----------



## Hortensia (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh, thank you  so much for that recommendation !!

I think, that's exactly the colour I'm searching for !!


----------



## Hortensia (Aug 21, 2008)

Just one more question: 

Does anyone have a rec. for another cremeblush, since "Cheery" will be discontinued.

Is there something identical or comparable to this colour (and will be not discontinued ... ) ? I love cremeblushes, so please, let me know.

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Hortensia (Jul 8, 2010)

I just wanted to grab out this old thread in hope of getting some new ideas. 

Does anyone have recommendations for a MAC blush that's imitating the virtual "sunburnt cheeks look" ?

I've just sorted my blush collection and I'm not sure what colours can create   a "real" sunburnt/sunkissed look:

So far my collection (colours like Buff, Strada, Cubic, Pink Swoon etc, I'm not going to mention, since they can't be used for a look like this, I think)

Blushbaby
Desert Rose
Pinch me
Ambering Rose
Loverush
Mocha
Gingerly
Sunbasque
Flirt & Tease
Frankly Scarlet

Which of these is the best to create the look ???

I'm not sure about buying  Raizing and Coppertone, would you recommend these colours to create a little sunburn ??

Thank you so much for all your help !!


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 8, 2010)

I would say Sunbasque is perfect, layer it with Ambering Rose for an even more reddish bronzed look.


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 8, 2010)

Definitely Sunbasque.  I also use bronzer in combination with a warm blush to achieve this type of look.  The bronzer provides the tanned look, and using a blush on the cheek "apples" gives a pop of colour that brings it all together.


----------



## Hortensia (Jul 9, 2010)

Dear MzzRach,

I'm happy to hear your expert advice !!
This morning I used sunbasque, layerd on the bronzer.

But during the day (exactly spoken it's from 7.30 am up to 11.00 am) the blush turned out to be quite shimmery and glitzy, it doesn't look bad at all (almost sexy and cute ) - but for me personally  it looks a bit unnatural - even unrealistic - , especiall during the day and for work.

I hoped to achieve a tanned complexion with the help of my bronzer (I use MAC Matte Bronzer or Golden Bronzer, they are both satisfying for me) and these  slightly burnt apples of the cheeks with blush.  But it seemed that Sunbasque doesn't imitates  what I'm looking for...

Do you have an alternative recommendation ? 

What do you think of the blushes I've listed  ?

Could a red or a pink blush do the job ?
Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd use a pink blush with the bronzer instead of Sunbasque.  Using pink can give that "semi-burned" look, as long as you are also using bronzer.


----------



## Hortensia (Jul 10, 2010)

Which pink blusher in particular would you recommend ??


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 10, 2010)

Adding a touch of translucent powder over will make sunbasque less glowy.


----------



## Penn (Jul 11, 2010)

have you tried bronzer with gingerly blush on the apples?


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 12, 2010)

To be honest, you'll have better luck with a Convertible Color from Stila, like in Rose.


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 12, 2010)

Maybe you'd like Dollymix. I have an already tan skintone and Dollymix makes me look sunburnt. It's a bright pink with reddish undertones on some people. I actually sold it because I wasn't going for that look but u may like it.


----------



## Hortensia (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks a lot for all your helpful recommendations !!

I've tried and tested Pinch me which produces a virtual  "pinched" and therefore even sunburnt look. 

So far, I'm happy with this choice and I think Pinche me will accompany me during this summer.


----------



## lea123 (Jun 16, 2014)

you could also use any kind of pinkish reddish lipstick and rub it into where you would put blush.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hope thats ok


----------

